# Firefox Abstürze

## canibuz

Guten Abend,

mein Feuerfuchs verhält sich in der letzten Zeit ziemlich seltsam.

Wenn ich ihn als normaler user starte, dann stürzt er spätestens nach 30 Sekunden ab falls ich keine Seite lade (also mit about:blank starte). ODer aber , wenn ich ihn eine Seite laden lasse, dann stürzt er schon bevor die Seite geladen ist ab.

Wenn ich ihn allerdings als root starte, dann funktioniert er einwandfrei.

Ich kann sogar solange ein von root gestarteter firefox läuft, als normaler user starten, ohne das es zu einem absturz kommt.

Soblad der "Rootsche" Firefox allerdings beendet ist kann ich als user auch keinen mehr starten ...

das löschen des .phoenix Verzeichnisses hat nichts gebracht.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ??

----------

## DerMojo

N'Abend ma(h)l...  :Wink: 

Welche Version benutzt du?

Mal ne andere (ältere/neuere) versucht?

Wie sieht's mit CFLAGS aus?

Oder benutzt du als normaler user andere extensions etc.?

MfG

Daniel

----------

## Lenz

[klugscheiß]Firefox heißt auf Deutsch nicht Feuerfuchs sondern ist der Begriff für "Roter Panda".  :Wink: [/klugscheiß]

----------

## canibuz

@Der Mojo

Version 0.8-r2 

Ich zieh mir grad mal noch ne ältere (0. :Cool: 

CFLAGS

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse"
```

Die hab ich allerdings seit der Installation nie verändert, und es lief immer alles bestens.

EDIT#

Bei Version 0.8 ist es genau das gleiche [hatte allerdings keine Probleme bis vor 1 oder 2 Wochen

@Lenz

Vilelen dank für den Hinweis.

Wusste ich jetzt noch nicht.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *canibuz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mein Feuerfuchs verhält sich in der letzten Zeit ziemlich seltsam.
> 
> 

 

Hast Du testweise mal das Profilverzeichnis umbenannt, um es aus dem Zugriffsbereich von Firefox zu nehmen? Ich komme bei den ganzen Versionen etwas durcheinander, aber ein 

```
mv ~/.phoenix ~/.phoenix_old
```

sollte helfen. Oder wie auch immer das aktuelle Profilverzeichnis heißt.

Ich habe ähnliche Abstürze mal unter FreeBSD gehabt, da ist er bei seltsamen Font-Einstellungen erst kurz eingefroren und dann abgestürzt. Ansonsten hilft auch immer das Starten aus dem xterm (o.ä.) heraus, um etwaige Fehlermeldungen im Fenster zu sehen.

----------

## canibuz

Profile verzeichniss löschen/umbenennen bringt nichts.

An den Fonts sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen dürfen ... nur Arial und Sans Serif.

wenn ich in der Konsole ihn starte kommt dort nichtmal eine Fehlermeldung ...

----------

## noleti

ein Freund von mir hat das gleiche Problem, der hatte vorher mit den Schriften rumgepfuscht, vielleicht liegts daran. Mittlerweile benutzt er lieber wieder WinXP   :Embarassed:  und will demnächst freeBSD ausprobieren  :Rolling Eyes: 

Als ich versucht habe das zu fixen brauchte neuinstallieren oder das löschen irgendwelcher Konfigurationsdateien auch nichts, das Verhalten war aber identisch

----------

## malachay

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> [klugscheiß]Firefox heißt auf Deutsch nicht Feuerfuchs sondern ist der Begriff für "Roter Panda". [/klugscheiß]

 

[auch_klugscheiss] Das Icon sieht aber nicht aus wie ein roter Panda, sondern mehr wie ein brennender Fuchs [/auch_klugscheiss]

----------

## cryptosteve

 *malachay wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   [klugscheiß]Firefox heißt auf Deutsch nicht Feuerfuchs sondern ist der Begriff für "Roter Panda". [/klugscheiß] 
> 
> [auch_klugscheiss] Das Icon sieht aber nicht aus wie ein roter Panda, sondern mehr wie ein brennender Fuchs [/auch_klugscheiss]

 

[oberklugscheiss]

Klar, denn mit dem deutschen Sprachpaket wird ja nicht auch das Icon übersetzt ..

[/oberklugscheiss]

----------

## amne

Mir ist mal im Syslog aufgefallen, dass Firefox (Firefox-bin um genau zu sein) beim Starten gconfd startet und dieser nachher wieder beendet wird. Vielleicht gibts ja da irgendein Problem beim Starten als User? Das könnte vielleicht damit zu tun haben, dass es geht wenn root einen Firefox laufen hat. (oder auch nicht - nen Versuch wärs wert das mal zu checken)

----------

## Choby

Es liegt an den unzureichenden Berechtigunge von ein paar Dateien. 

Im Verzeichnis /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/chrome als cheffe 

ein chmod a+r *.jar hat bei mir geholfen.

Die jar Dateien sind nur als root lesbar daher das nicht starten als normalo.

Choby

----------

## canibuz

Ich habe alles ausprobiert ...

Nur, das mit den Fonts noch nicht.

Ich habe den Xorg X-Server am laufen, und das Fonts Verzeichniss in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf an /usr/share/fonts angepasst 

```
    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/artwiz"
```

Wenn ich den XFS Server starte, dann bringt er mir im Syslog immer folgenden Fehler

```

Apr 27 12:03:51 box xfs[7084]: terminating

Apr 27 12:03:54 box xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1 (unreadable)

Apr 27 12:03:54 box xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo (unreadable)

Apr 27 12:03:54 box xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID (unreadable)

Apr 27 12:03:54 box xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/util (unreadable)

Apr 27 12:03:54 box xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/local (unreadable)

Apr 27 12:03:54 box xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo (unreadable)

Apr 27 12:03:54 box xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/truetype (unreadable)

Apr 27 12:03:54 box xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/sharefont (unreadable)

Apr 27 12:03:54 box xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default (unreadable)
```

----------

## canibuz

Könnte sowas an den use-flags liegen ???

z.B. ein fehlendes

USE="mozilla"???

----------

## canibuz

Moin ... 

Da neuinstallation des Firefox nichts gebracht hat, und auch andere Ansätze  nichts gebracht haben komme ich zu dem Schluss, das ich wohl etwas gelöscht habe (von Hand) was nicht hätte gelöscht werden dürfen.

Könnte vielleicht ein "emerge -e world" mir weiterhelfen (denn er würde dann ja alles wieder neu durchrechnen, und mir vielleicht das eine, gelöschte Paket wieder bringen. Und ausserdem wollte ich das eh schon lang mal machen, da es eine Stage3 installation ist/war und sie mir teilweise mal ziemlich langsam vorkommt).

Nun hätte ich n paar kleine Fragen:

1) emerge -e world

Konfiguriert ist ja schon alles, d.h. die neuen Config Dateien sind für mich "sinnlos". Ich will meine alten behalten. Mit etc-update kann ich ja alle neuen einfach löschen. Gibt es da auch eine schnellere Methode? Bzw. ist es überhaupt zu empfehlen dann einfach die neuen Configs zu löschen ??? 

Mein System wird einmal in der Woche aktualisiert, bzw. ich würde vorher einfach eine emerge -UDav world machen, damit es das ist. Kann mir dann noch was passieren, wenn ich nach dem emerge -e world einfach alle configs lösche ???

2) CFLAGS

Ich habe ein Athlon 3000+XP.

Finde ich irgendwo eine Anleitung, welche CFLAGS für meinen Rechner empfehlenswert seind dürften (schnell, aber stabil)? Oder soll ich die alten einfach weiter benutzen ?

3) USE - Variablen

Welche USE Variablen sind "must haves" und welche nicht ? 

Gibt es da eine überschaubare Liste, oder sowas ?

4) Sonstiges 

Habe ich was vergessen ?

Muss ich sonst noch was beachten ?

Lg Cani

----------

## boris64

1) anleitung portage

2) forensuche (-> freehackers, cflags)

3) forensuche (-> ufed)

4) ist bier kaltgestellt?

----------

